# Dry patches on face!



## Ozzieshunni

So, since I got pregnant, I've had a dry patch of skin on my right cheek. Now, I'm getting one on my right eyebrow and the left side of my forehead! Has anyone had experience with this? No amount of lotion (non-scented of course) can smooth them away! I'm going to make an appointment with my GP anyways, but I wanted to know if this is normal for pregnancy.


----------



## Bebe1

I've got it on my chin. People don't notice I'm pregnant, but they sure notice my skin issues!


----------



## Anicole10

I have an ongoing dry patch on my left cheek and the bridge of my nose...It's been there since the 12th week. It drives me INSANE! I've used just about everything and the only thing that works (although only momentarily) is using Aquaphor for dry and chapped skin. It's made by Eucerin Cream. I guess there is an old wives tale that says if you have a little girl she sucks all your natural beauty out...I'm not sure what you're having...but I'm having a girl and I swear by this old wives tale!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Don't know if it's boy or girl yet. Still going to GP because now it's spread to my eyebrow and forehead. I've been putting a little bio oil on the patch because it's supposed to help rehydrate skin so we'll see.


----------



## mandapanda93

I have horrible acne( which I've never had in my life) and dry flaky skin in the same areas!
I wonder how that's even possible. Lol dry peeling skin, and oily gross acne in the same place. Doesn't make sense


----------



## Anicole10

Mine spread like that too. It started on the bridge of my nose first and then spread to my right cheek. It has gone away a bit the further along I've gotten. Ask your Dr. about it though...I'd love to know why too!


----------



## Catters

Hey, hun! :wave: I was checking on you and stalking your posts a bit and had to answer this one... I had the same thing with Maddie (mine showed up around the same times as Anicole's did, 3 months or so)... and would you believe not a damn thing worked at clearing it up for the entire pregnancy, but two weeks after she was born, it just... disappeared :dohh:... face cleared up COMPLETELY... I do believe we get these random pregnancy induced bits here and there. 

Let me know what your GP says -- your situation might be different than mine.. but if it's not, be comforted it that it WILL eventually disappear. :hugs:


----------



## poplet

I've had dry skin to, usually a facial scrub followed by bio oil clears it up for a while - same goes for when I get it on my nipples. I'm suffering far worse with chapped lips and dry hands from washing them all the time lol, the joys eh?


----------



## XJessicaX

hmm..probably just fluctuations in hormones and nothing to worry about, my skin went really oily and now has settled down a bit but its very common to pregnant women to go either way. I would see midwife though JUST to check because a friend of mine got diagnosed with Parvovirus about 6 weeks ago which I completely missed and I SHOULD have told her to go see her midwife earlier. I didn't think anything of it when she told me she had dry patches of skin on her face and chest. (she and baby are fine though)


----------



## emme

I have exactly the same thing :(


----------



## Ashley2189

mandapanda93 said:


> I have horrible acne( which I've never had in my life) and dry flaky skin in the same areas!
> I wonder how that's even possible. Lol dry peeling skin, and oily gross acne in the same place. Doesn't make sense

My chin is covered in acne, and is also very dry! :dohh: the sides of my nose are also dry, and basically the rest of my face is oily. it's been like this basically since day 1 of becoming pregnant. nothing helps. it's just the hormones.


----------



## CeeCee2010

I don't know if it will help but you could possibly ask your Dr for something called Lasaar paste? It's used as an eczema remedy and only available by prescription but I had some left over from my last eczema attack and it worked wonders on the huge patch of dry skin I had on my forehead. As a warning if you do get it though it is a thick white cream/paste so apply before bed as it stays on until you thoroughly wash it off! I don't know if this will help but worked for me :) X


----------



## jbt

ive got it all over my face


----------



## alparen

It's perfectly normal. I had great skin pre preggy and now I have a a hot mess of dry patches on my chin, nose and pimples all over! No amount of moisturizer helps it. The only way I have found to keep it calmed down is to use my burts bees facewash let it sit on my skin in the shower for about 5 minutes while I shave ect then wash it off. Exfoliate my skin once a week and moisturize twice a day. It stays as a red patches but not dry and flakey if I keep at it.


----------



## lovepink

I had really dry and itchy legs and the GP prescribed me Dipro base and steriod cream which has just been amazing! Even better that you get it free on prescription when you are pregnant. I have hardly needed the steriod cream as it cleared up the dry patches in less than a week. I now change between bio oil, baby oil and dipro base when i get out the shower and cover myself in it. My skin has been much better for it and so far no stretch marks. Hope that helps, but def see ur GP and dont wait like i did  x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yeah, I'll be seeing my midwife on Saturday so I might just wait until then and discuss it with her.

Catters!!!!!!! Thanks for the advice.  Your LO is ADORABLE!


----------



## Catters

Ozzieshunni said:


> Yeah, I'll be seeing my midwife on Saturday so I might just wait until then and discuss it with her.
> 
> Catters!!!!!!! Thanks for the advice.  Your LO is ADORABLE!

Awww.. thank you for that... I think she's pretty awesome too, but then I'm a bit biased. 

I can't wait to see your LO!!! :kiss: You're almost to the 1/2 way mark -- the time has really flown by! Hope you are feeling well. :friends: I'll be watching/waiting/reading.. :smug:


----------

